# What Broms?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bought these Brom's at a local nursery today. All were labeled as "miscellaneous bromeliads", no species or cultivar name. They were not the dime a dozen achmea fasciata, vriesa splendens, or Guzmania lingulata, so I picked them up at fairly decent prices. But, I'd like to know what I'm working with. The green Albomarginated one has got 3-4 near adult size pups on her....Those are gonna need to come off and go into my large Exo Terra build, Thanks!!


----------

